# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من اقوال الامام الشافعي في طلب العلم

## ابوزيد علي بن محمد الراشد

هذه  بعض اثار للامام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى تامل فيها ففيها فوائد جمة وعوائد  طيبة  لطالب العلم السلفي    قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى  : لو قدرت أن  أطعمك العلم لأطعمتك .  وقال ايضا  : وددت أن الخلق يتعلمون هذا العلم ولا  ينسب إلي منه شيء . وقال  وددت أن كل علم أعلمه يعلمه الناس أوجر عليه ولا  يحمدوني .وقال ايضا  اعرف الحق لذي الحق ، إذا أحق الله الحق وقال .طلب  العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة وقال . حرملة ،  يقول : سمعت الشافعي ، يقول : ما طلب أحد العلم بالتعمق وعز النفس  فأفلح ،  ولكن من طلبه بضيق اليد وذلة النفس وخدمة العالم أفلح و. قيل للشافعي :  أخبرنا عن العقل ، يولد به المرء ؟ فقال : لا ! ولكنه يلقح من مجالسة  الرجال ومناظرة الناس .و قال الشافعي : لا يصلح طلب العلم إلا لمفلس ،وقال  الشافعي ما أوردت الحق والحجة على أحد فقبلها مني إلا هبته واعتقدت مودته ،  ولا كابرني أحد على الحق ، ودفع الحجة الصحيحة إلا سقط من عيني ورفضته    وقال . الشافعي : ما ناظرت أحدا قط إلا أحببت أن يوفق ويسدد ويعان ، ويكون  عليه رعاية من الله وحفظ . وما ناظرت أحدا إلا ولم أبال بين الله الحق على  لساني أو لسانه     اخرجها ابو نعيم في الحلية

----------


## عبدالمصطفي

وقال أحدهم :
العِلْمُ يَجْلُو الْعَمَى عَنْ قَلْبِ صاحِبِهِ .. .. كَما يُجْلِي سَوَادَ الظُّلْمَةِ القَمَرُ
وقال آخر:
فَلَولا العِلْمُ ما سَعِدَتْ نُفُوسٌ .. .. وَلا عُرِفَ الحَلالُ وَلا الحَرامُ
فبِالعِلْمِ النَّجاُة مِـنَ المَخَازِي .. .. وَبِالجَــهْلِ المَــذَلَّةُ وَالــرُّغــامُ
وقال ثالث:
فمن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعة ... ... تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته
ومن فاته التعليم حال شبابه ... ... فكــبر علـيه أربــعـا لـوفـاتــه

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

يا أخي فلتجعل اسمك عبد رب المصطفى غفر الله لك ، ولا أدري لماذا الإدارة سمحت بهذه التسمية وفقها الله لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

اسمه : عبد المصطفـــِـــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــي

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> اسمه : عبد المصطفـــِـــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــي


وإن كان، فهل المصطفِي من أسماء الله؟

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

> وإن كان، فهل المصطفِي من أسماء الله؟


http://majles.alukah.net/t46404/

----------

